# 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗧𝗲𝗻𝗱 𝗧𝗼 𝗕𝗲 𝗦𝗼𝗺𝗲𝘄𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗣𝗿𝗶𝘃𝗮𝘁𝗲 𝗪𝗵𝗲𝗻 𝗜𝘁 𝗖𝗼𝗺𝗲𝘀 𝗧𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗘𝗺𝗼𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻𝘀�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## JakeTinker (Feb 28, 2021)

I don't go over the top, but when I feel something and think it would be relevant to express it then I do. In a controlled manner of course.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes 😅 I don't like to express emotions 🙄 Even though emotions are not necessarily feelings 😑 I think people are skeptical of someone who has a lot of emojis in text 🤔 maybe they think that emotions are influencing 🧐🤯 or maybe they think emotions are childish 🥳 but maybe also if someone is dry 😶🤖👎 I like watching anime and I find them quite EXPRESSIVE 🤯🤪🙃 I don't know much about emotions 🤔 but I think they shouldn't be used in a serious discussion 😬 or in a poker game 😷
Maybe emotions are useful in text to show sarcasm cause text doesn't necessarily show much 😮 maybe it shows sarcasm but the person's intention is actually real 😂


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm naturally very expressive/animated but I am private about some, probably because I am ashamed to be found licking my wounds in public.


----------



## Summer70 (Feb 27, 2021)

Expressive when it comes to shallow emotions such as « Your dress is soooo cute! ».

When it comes to my deep feelings, they’re sometimes so private that they’re even private to myself. I sometimes need to isolate myself in an area with nobody in a 100km radius to allow myself to feel my feels.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

I can easily say I’m upset, or pissed and also tend to show a variety of facial expressions when I’m around my family. But when it’s intense I’d rather be alone and distract/do things rather than wallow in emotional misery. 

Most of the time I’m just a blank thing—I’m very disconnected from my emotions and can’t differentiate from “feeling tones” 
It’s hard to tell exactly and even harder to put details.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Private. I tend to suppress emotions and feelings until I've taken some time to work them through. It's created some issues in relationships when people think I'm fine, but a few days later come at them with full force and spill everything out. Not great in lingering arguments either.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm more private about my thoughts. I think if I feel something it's pretty transparent in my facial expressions even if I try to consciously subdue them.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Not private cause I know how important emotions are.
Not overly expressive either cause people are already burdened by their own emotions. Something in between, more towards expressive.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Private and expressive, depends with who


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Very private around others emotionally
i understand and have control over my emotions, mostly 😊
also I can become too passionate in my beliefs, ideas etc for others…ppl can’t usually match my desires, enthusiastic/passion on most things. so, I tend to just listen to others and keep my thoughts and emotions to myself.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Private. I actually hate discussing my feelings with people in person because I have a hard time keeping myself together if I do, and because I don’t trust most people to “get” me. 

On the internet I spill a lot though.


----------



## JonathanKieth (Nov 28, 2021)

ImminentThunder said:


> Private. I actually hate discussing my feelings with people in person because I have a hard time keeping myself together if I do, and because I don’t trust most people to “get” me.
> 
> On the internet I spill a lot though.


SAME. Literally, the hardest thing to do is to express your thoughts and emotions to the people around you. Hence I feel you 

I've been struggling to do that too. Not until recently, I've started to learn to communicate and be intimate with people around me, and it felt great, really. Because people weren't as horrible as I thought they would, especially when responding to my emotions. But of course, it is also important to keep in mind that, not everything needed to be exposed or kept inside, learning to find the balance is the key.


----------



## Not Emily (Nov 9, 2021)

So private that I often don't let myself in on them.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

If I expressed my emotions too publicly, I might offend people because I would be calling them dumb cunts and stuff.

But that's probably not a mature way to express emotion anyway, even if it would still be a genuine. So I don't. No.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I’m very open when I write like for example on a forum.

My kids more so joke that I speak robotic in a ‘btw for your information PSA’ sorta way on FB. lol my daughter is like ‘you’re funny’. “You basically post your kids. And then every now and then you just make some generalized soapbox statement.”🤣. But it’s sorta out matter of a fact.

Anyways I’d say I’m more responsible with communication of my emotions in the last like 5 years but especially the last 2-3 years. I don’t tend to bottle everything up. I tend to be able to identify address and express if something bothers or impacts me. Expressive might be an exaggeration as I do so more say stuff like this matter of a fact in person. But I’d lean expressive compared to not.

When I was under 30 I bottled a lot more in though. I started to communicate between 30-35 more. And now I’m comfortable stating and moving on.


----------

